#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-23
<bkerensa> valorie: You around?
<valorie> yes, hello
<valorie> your thing is during the Labor Day weekend, isn't it?
<bkerensa> valorie: Ubuntu Global Jam is gonna be pretty big I think... Possibly over 20+ people so far
<bkerensa> valorie: yep
<valorie> finally found a calendar with holidays
<bkerensa> valorie: We got people coming from WA companies too :D
<valorie> cool, but we go up to our cabin that weekend
<valorie> every year
<bkerensa> valorie: oh :) ok well next time
<valorie> cut the winter wood
<valorie> too bad, I was looking forward to it
<bkerensa> valorie: We should do WA/CA release party together?
<bkerensa> WA/OR
<valorie> we usually do a Seattle one
<valorie> but if I can come down your way for one, I will
<bkerensa> Yeah I'm thinking we (OR LoCo) needs to come and visit but gotta find out logistics and get a van etc
<bkerensa> I think since OSCON our LoCo has kicked into high gear... tons of activity on irc etc
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> it's been great
<bkerensa> I never even used to idle in #ubuntu-us-or because it was silent now their is periodic dance parties through the day :P
<thefinn93> >dance parties
<thefinn93> people having short conversations
<valorie> hey, thefinn93
<thefinn93> hey valorie 
<valorie> I need to learn from you how to tunnel to my linode
<valorie> like you started to show me
<thefinn93> ahh
<thefinn93> remember your bandwidth cap
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> oh
<valorie> boo
<bkerensa> VPN you will use insane amount
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> fdcservers.net
<valorie> I'll check on that
<valorie> sec, husband is home
<thefinn93> $9/mo for 10Mbit unmetered
<thefinn93> however
<thefinn93> https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
<thefinn93> will turn any ssh connection into a VPN easily
<bkerensa> I wouldnt use FDC they oversell their pipe and they dont use RAID and no backups
<bkerensa> Nobody offers unmetered for $10 except them :P
<valorie> what's wrong with just expanding what I have at linode?
<bkerensa> that would work
<bkerensa> Linode are great people... Solid network + support and they dont oversell :D
<valorie> we've had their webhosting for about a year, and they are solid
<thefinn93> I've always got fine speeds on FDC, faster than advertised
<valorie> I'm not sure I need to use it except when traveling
<valorie> seems like overkill to use it from here
<valorie> someone would have to be parked within sight to be snooping
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> and why would they bother?
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> very unlikely
 * valorie leads a boring life, for the most part
<thefinn93> alright
<bkerensa> nah!
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> I don't do banking from this laptop
 * thefinn93 likes being paranoid
<valorie> ect.
<valorie> etc.
<bkerensa> Linux Grama is awesome :D
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but at airports and such, I do feel somewhat vulnerable
<valorie> reading http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NET3-4-HOWTO-3.html
<valorie> actually, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/VPN-Masquerade-HOWTO-2
<thefinn93> valorie, if you want I can give you a limited acct on my VPS for tunneling and such
<thefinn93> i can't promise how long it'll stay up
<thefinn93> but i expect it to be a while
<valorie> that is very generous
<valorie> I need to read some, and see what is entailed
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-25
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, you around man? 
<androidbruce> ehh he looks idle
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-20
<Dan68> Any plans for a 12.10 release party?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-24
<cairne> hello?
<thefinn93> hello!
<cairne> Oh wow the channel is live
<cairne> I am looking for an active linux community in wa.
<thefinn93> lol 
<thefinn93> this channel is not live
<thefinn93> and i gotta go
<creftos> So what's the deal with this channel?
<valorie> hi creftos
<valorie> the deal?
<valorie> this is the official channel for the Washington state ubuntu users
<creftos> oh neato
<creftos> I just sent a request to join the group
<valorie> however, since we don't have anybody currently who has time to take up leadership
<creftos> on launchpad
<valorie> it's pretty much social only
<creftos> right on
<valorie> we're not official with Ubuntu
<valorie> yet
<valorie> since we don't have many real-life functions
<creftos> I see
<valorie> but that could change with some leadership and energy
 * valorie used to have the time, right now does not
<creftos> Well I'm somewhat new-ish to linux
<valorie> oh cool
<creftos> I've been using it sporadically over the last few years, but only recently been trying to delve more deeply
<valorie> I'm a long-time user, but rather new to being involved with the community
<valorie> my current time, such as it is, goes to KDE
<valorie> and visiting my dad in his nursing home
<creftos> I see
<creftos> I've also been trying to find an open source project to work on
<creftos> I guess the two main things I've been using that are open source are ubuntu and eclipse
<valorie> eclipse the IDE?
<creftos> Yes
<valorie> ah, I wasn't aware that was still widely used
<valorie> or being developed
<creftos> what do you develop in?
<valorie> I'm a writer and community person
<creftos> oh right on
<valorie> when i was thinking about how to get involved, I became active here and in Amarok
<valorie> and ended up writing the Amarok Handbook
<creftos> very nice
<valorie> it's been a lot of fun
<valorie> where in Washington state are you, creftos?
 * valorie lives south of Seattle
<creftos> Bremerton. Looking to move to the seattle area.
<valorie> near Black Diamond, if you've heard of that
<valorie> ah, Bremerton is nice
<creftos> yes I have actually
<creftos> off hwy 18, right?
<valorie> I had a great-uncle who lived there for many years, working at the shipyards
<valorie> yes
<creftos> yeah, a lot of people here either work for the shipyard or the navy
<valorie> on the way to the mountain
<creftos> So what do groups generally do?
<creftos> or what have you guys done in the past?
<valorie> release parties, bug days, free software days
<valorie> we have a booth at linuxfest northwest
<valorie> and have had one/cooperated with ubuntu oregon at OSCON
<valorie> etc.
<creftos> What exactly are bugdays?
<valorie> there is an official one, which we did last year
<valorie> we got together at a local library and tested out the beta ISOs
<valorie> that was cool, but a lot of work setting it up, then I had only one guy show up
<creftos> so basically finding and filing bug reports?
<creftos> aww 
<valorie> testing and yes, filing bug reports
<creftos> right on
<valorie> but sometimes people can do patches too
<valorie> which is always awesome
<valorie> this year I just don't have the time/energy
<valorie> with my dad as he is
<valorie> so we need someone/a few folks to step up
<valorie> or continue as we are, which is sort of a holding pattern
<valorie> anyway, nice talking to you but my husband wants to go out for dinner
<creftos> alright
<creftos> thanks for the info!
 * valorie disconnects for now......
<valorie> hang out with us!
<valorie> we'll eventually make something happen
<creftos> that would be great
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> yup
<valorie> it's a great group, lots of fun
<valorie> we just need more people
<valorie> bye for now
<creftos> see ya
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hello
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-08-19
<valorie> o/ back from Switzerland
<valorie> anybody here going to Debconf in Portland?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2017-08-23
<zeroabe> Hi guys.
<zeroabe> Could somebody receive SMS, please ? I'm testing SMPP gateway for my SmartHome/IoT server and want to check USA direction.
<zeroabe> I tried sites like https://receive-a-sms.com/ but undelivery rate is very high, due to filters I guess.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2017-08-26
<valorie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/3608-ubuntu-washington-booth-at-seagl/
